# alternator problems



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

2003 F350 6.0 psd auto. On my 3rd alternator! First storm in early December truck plowed for 2 hours and plowed started to raise very slow, gauges jumped and abs light started flashing. Off to Fisher dealer open during storms-alternator put out 12.2 volts. Ford dealer replaced it. Next storm same problems. Back to Ford dealer-same thing alternator only putting out 12.2 volts. On third one. No storms can't tell if this one is okay. What's the story? Dealer tells me no options, only standard alternator.

Couldn't even attempt to use light bar. The 7.3 I replaced never had any problems and my 1999 7.3 has a ton of electrical stuff and no problerms.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Alternator*

It sounds like the OEM Alternators are bad. You might have got a few bad ones- Problem here is that you must have an all electric plow setup and every time you move the plow it is like starting your engine. 2 solutions- 1 add an extra battery so you have more reserve power or 2 have the OEM alternator "hopped up" by an alternator shop (or even better ) add a Leece Neville alternator. Leece's come in amperages from 120A and up. These are not inexpensive but they have external regulators (so they run cooler) and they last a long time. My recommendation would be to add an extra battery and upgrade the alternator (Unless you want Ford to keep replacing the stock alts until warranty is over) Good luck


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Partsmgr,

Thanks for your ideas. The truck is a 6.0 diesel, which has two batteries. I'm going to look into the alternator you sugested.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*aLTERNATOR*

My error- I should have remembered that diesels have 2 batteries- we have a 1999 F350SD PSD and a 2001 F350SD PSD at work. You should have no problems with 2 batteries- the alternator is suspect. I have a 1979 F150 HD with a 4.9L and 4 Speed transmission with the creeper first gear. This unit has a Pathfinder Snowplow with electric over hydraulic lift system and I was having low power problems until I added another battery and a charging solenoid- Wham no more problems- I only have a 84 amp alternator under the hood. Good luck!!!:waving:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think at this point I would be getting a little testy with the service manager, they need to find the problem! You are not pulling that many amps to fry it that quick.
Leece Neville alternator's are way expensive! Call an automotive electrical shop around where you live they should be able to help you out. They can upgrade your present alternator.
I got a 100 amp alternator with one battery and it works fairly well ,so your 2 should keep you in power no problem.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I would say that you have a wiring problem somewhere in your system. It is probably in the plow electrical system. Check everything over for bare-wires or bad grounds. It sounds like you are shorting out your alternator. A few years back I had a freightliner with a 160amp alternator. Every six months or so it would go out. After replacing it 4 times I found a battery cable with the insulation wore off next to the frame. Whenever the engine would torque over the cable would arc on the frame causing a dead short. Over time this short would take out the alternator. After fixing the cable my alternator lasted for several hundred thousand miles. Check over your whole system closely. If you don't find anything wrong put a amp meter with a inductive pickup on the main wire from the alternator. Run your plow through all operating positions while watching the meter and you will probably find a function that is drawing way more amps than the alternator can handle. It will be close to a dead short to take out the alternator so it should be easy to find.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Crumm,

Thanks for your ideas. Fisher plow okay. Discovered truck only has a 115 alternator. Local auto electric shop states my problem is common when plowing without much drive time between jobs.

Ford dealer says only alternator available and nobody else has this problem.

I don't use the truck every day. It may sit for 4-5 days without use. Another person suggested a mini charger to keep the batteries up and put the plow hot wire off the secondary battery.

Well only the next storm will tell.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Another option could be get the biggest battery that will fit the tray. I use big 950 cold cranking amp ones and they last for 12 hours of plowing as long as you watch the volt level. Watch running the heater blower and all the lights. In a lighted parking lot I will just run with the amber beacon on. We do most of our plowing after business hours so we have no cars to deal with. Your Powerstroke should have two batteries so I really can't understand why it dies so quickly I think there's still a problem some where. Try the charger setup maybe that will fix it.


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

The guy I plow snow with has an 03 F350 6.0 with Blizzard 810 plow and he is having the same problem. He put on a new alt. and 2 new batteries and still half way through the night the plow got to where it would not lift. The truck is in the shop as I write this. This plow and his light bar was on a 01 powerstroke last year and never had this problem. It just about has to be in the alt. becaus when I check my 99 psd at the bat. I have 14 volts and he only has a little over 12. any other ideas.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You should have a little over 12-1/2 volts at the battery with the truck not running. When it's running and the charging system is working it should be 13-1/2 to 14-1/2 volts. Anything under this and the alternator or voltage regulator is dead or soon will be.
I thought the older PS diesels came with 140 amp alternators and duel batteries. Ford must have cheaped them down and went with weak 100 amp alternators! Just another example why I would like to punch an Automotive engineer! Try an automotive electrical place. One that rebuilds alternators and such. We have one that will upgrade the alternator for about a $1 an amp. You have to take it off and put it back on they upgrade it. This may be an option you might consider. Or an old ambulance alternator made by Leech Neville <--- Spalled rong? with the heavy duty regulator.


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

The original alt. is 110 amp. our local eletrical shop says it can'nt be upgraded. Our local Ford dealer says they can put in a 140 amp that will bolt right in for the low price of $440. Wouldn't you think a $40000.00 truck would have an alternator big enough to plow snow with. or is there another problem that the dealer is to lazy to look for.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Alternator solutions*

Guys, these comments are just more reasons why I prefer reliable, long life low drain BELT driven hydro pumps. No matter what you do, you still have a huge amp drain on an alternator. You are dependent on diodes not designed for the constant drain, components not built for the heat load, and wiring that may not have good enough grounding, or proper wire to connector mating for the amp load.

Belt driven hydros eliminate all that. They are quiet, simple to repair, and easy to figure out if there is a problem. Give it some thought, ok?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I still say there is some other problem with your electrical system.
Two hours plowing would be a walk in the park for a 110 amp system and two batteries. What else are you running while plowing? A big 8 beamer light bar, extra flood lights? Keep amp draw down as much as you can. Just the head lights can pull 14 amps, heater on high can be near the same. Remember at low engine speeds your alternator really does not put out the rating, maybe 1/2 or less of rated output actually is seen. I have watched gas engined systems rated at 60 amps putting out 30 amps at 2k RPM and they say that's normal. When was the last time the big dog diesel was at 2k RPM plowing? I drive PSD Ambulances and the engine never needs much RPM to get the job done. But we have the big L / N alternators. Did they test the batteries? They may of been terminally discharged before you even bought the truck. That tends to kill modern batteries and they just fail one morning without warning. Been there, had it happen X 2. The price for the new upgrade alternator is fair, should of came with it in my opinion! I have not seen anyother postings on your problem here. Got the build sheet on the truck? Maybe they left out spec'ed big alternator when it was built.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Snowfarmer,

The 140 amp alternator- do you have a part number. According to my ford dealer the 115 amp alternator is the only one available for the 2003psd.


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

boba


I don't know if it was a Ford part or one they could get. A local electrical shop is checking to see if they can come up with a bigger alt. I should know more today or tomorrow. I guess you should order the dual alt. for these trucks.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Snowfarmer,

Everyone needs to know the dual alternator is only a factory option. Can not be dealer installed.

Let me know on the part number when you get it.

Thanks.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

snowfaller, my 04 SD PSD has no problems with the charging system while plowing. i do a fair amount of driving between jobs though, so i do charge my batteries up good. i thought the alternators put out 130 amps, and 260 with dual alternators. there should be a mount to put a second alternator on your truck , might be on the bottom or the engine. you could by a single wire alternator, and hook it up to one of your batts, and install an isolator system. check how ford does it. i know they dont offer it after you get the truck. you can get a idle control for your truck. so when you get out, you can set the idle higher to charge better. it sucks space is so tight under the hood, if it wasnt, you could get a third batt, and hook it up to the 2nd alternator, have it just power the plow. hope ford figures out whats wrong with the truck. wish they installed a volt meter stock instead of haveing to go aftermarket.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I was just wondering if this problem is only limited to 2003 6.0L PSD. A lot of guys around here had problems with everything on their 2003 6.0L ( motors, injection pumps, & transmissions ) I have never plowed with a diesel, just V10s. I hope you can get it fixed. Also does the truck have the plow pep package?


----------



## capnkel (Oct 20, 2003)

I have the 6.0l in my truck also,i haven't had any problems with it.I was told the alternator is 130 amps.You should ask your dealer if they use a larger alternator on an ambulance prepped truck,i would think they would have about 200 amps on those,unless they figure 2 130s are as good.I bought mine off the lot,if i had ordered i would have got the dual alts,i hear it can be changed but it will cost $$$


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Boast enterpris,

Yes, the truck has the plow package and all hd options. Thursday truck plowed for two hours w/o electric problems-Fuel filter next to frame froze in the 0 temp!!!!!! Power Serve cured that. 

Now need an extended plow time to see if the battery tender has solved the charge problem.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

cool boda, hope they got all the problems fixed. my 04 so far has only had shifter problems. sure has alot of torque to plow with.  : me after pushing a pile bigger than my truck. :realmad: after i push the pile over and drive thru 2 ft of snow and almost get stuck.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Had my new 03 F450 out plowing for about 4 hours before it went dead.
Dealer replaced alternator and plowed the next storm without any problems. In fact even salted a few times after without problems.
Last night out salting with (gas sander with it's own battery) and truck shuts down. Nothing no click click or anything. Hour goes by and we try starting it. Starts right up, runs a minute and shuts off.
Dealer towed it in today. I made him aware of this thread and he is going to call tech support to see if there are many others having the same problem.
The funny part is I bought two other 03's and no problems what so ever. One even has a electric sander on it.
Strange.
Will keep you informed on my progress.

Good Luck


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

boba 

The guy I plow with ordered a 200 amp alt. through a local alt. repair shop. If you continue to have problems check your local audio shops. Ford told our local dealer that 6.0 uses more electricity then 7.3


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Snowfarmer,

Checking into that option. Waiting for info.

6.0 more electrical use smaller alternator??? Sometimes you have to wonder.

Last plowing truck worked okay (only 5 hours). Battery tender seems be working until better solution.

Let me know what your friend ends up paying.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Snowfarmer, where at in missouri are you?


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

Boast Enterprise


Northwest corner near St. Joseph


----------



## snowfarmer (Jan 1, 2004)

boba

My friend has been waiting until today to get his new alt. 200 amp, larger in physical size then original, but it fit with no alterations. $266.00

Good luck, I'll let you know how it works. They're calling for snow the first of the week.


----------



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

*What Alternator?*

How can I tell what amp rating alternator is installed in my truck? It's a '90 F250 gas reg. cab 8 ft box I's been used to plow, came with a aaWestern pump and 7.5 Meyer plow. Is the rating marked on a label on the Alt the door jamp or?
Thanks,
jeff


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It should have the 90 amp in it if it had the plow prep package / Heavy duty model. I got the OEM number off mine and my buddy at ford looked it up.
You can get upgrades (after market) for it real easy.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Installed Ohio generator 180 amp alternator, 4 gauge wire and AIC control. Hope this cures the situation. Ford " is aware of the problem" BUT has no plans for a recall or customer assistance at this time.


----------



## C&J Snow Plowin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Atenatrer Problem*

I have an older Chevy with 2 battery system and the Isolater in line but With plowing at night with rorating light My alt.gauge drops down to about 12 volts then I have to stop and let trucl run to charge. When I pick up the plow or turn blade the volt meter draws way down. I hope it's just a ALT problem. Im only running a 62 amp ALT. so I guess I have to go bigger??? Useing a western Plow Cable type style if anyone has Idea's.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Why are you using a isolator? Whith only 62 amp alt I would just have batteries straped together. I have plowed in a past years with 70 amp alts but I did try to minimized power drain when possible. How much does your "lights" draw?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

C&J Snow Plowin said:


> I have an older Chevy with 2 battery system and the Isolater in line but With plowing at night with rorating light My alt.gauge drops down to about 12 volts then I have to stop and let trucl run to charge. When I pick up the plow or turn blade the volt meter draws way down. I hope it's just a ALT problem. Im only running a 62 amp ALT. so I guess I have to go bigger??? Useing a western Plow Cable type style if anyone has Idea's.


While it's not for everyone, there are a lot of plowers that prefer to use an ambulance package alternator on their rigs of about 170 amps. It costs a bit more money in the beginning but the way I look at it is it's a lot like asking a 10 year old boy to lift 50 pounds. Sure, he can do it but only 9 or 10 times. Now, ask a grown man to lift that same 50 pounds and he can do it all day. The grown man is built for it but the 10 year old boy is not. A 65 amp alternator will burn up a lot faster under those types of loads than a larger 130 amp or 170 amp alternator.

And at this point I wouldn't call it a "problem' as much as I would call it an inconvenience. That alternator will get you through for a while. When it does crap out I would definitely get a larger one.


----------



## C&J Snow Plowin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Alt Problems reply*

Yes I am looking into a larger ALT now on ebay but to answer the other guy of why the Isolater I thought by splitting the battery's and putting the plow on just the one it would cure the problem but I gues not. so im looking to go with a 100 amp ALT. now hope this will do the trick. My friend has 2 batterys strapped together like you said you had done and it work ok unless he does a lot of plowing and no signal lights or strobes but he has an 80 amp alt. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

C&J Snow Plowin said:


> Yes I am looking into a larger ALT now on ebay but to answer the other guy of why the Isolater I thought by splitting the battery's and putting the plow on just the one it would cure the problem but I gues not. so im looking to go with a 100 amp ALT. now hope this will do the trick. My friend has 2 batterys strapped together like you said you had done and it work ok unless he does a lot of plowing and no signal lights or strobes but he has an 80 amp alt. Thanks for the replies


Really, the only thing an isolator will do is allow the truck to run off of one battery adn the accessories (plow, plow lights, etc.) to run off the other battery. This way you can't run down the battey used to start the truck and run its vital organs by running the plow and plow lights. In either circumstance, the alternator still has to charge up both batteries and a 65 amp alternator does have its limitations.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

The thing with the amperage is power curve as well, if you are using the plow at an idle you are not using the peak amps of the alternator. Peak amperage is most likely at the driving rpms. However I dont see why the alt would crap out and not the batteries.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

SteveR said:


> The thing with the amperage is power curve as well, if you are using the plow at an idle you are not using the peak amps of the alternator. Peak amperage is most likely at the driving rpms. However I dont see why the alt would crap out and not the batteries.


A trick that I have used on older trucks with V belts with great success is using a smaller pully on altenator to boost its output at idle on lower engine speeds. It let me get by fine on a couple of trucks with just 70 amp alts and plows.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Boast Enterpris said:


> I was just wondering if this problem is only limited to 2003 6.0L PSD. A lot of guys around here had problems with everything on their 2003 6.0L ( motors, injection pumps, & transmissions ) I have never plowed with a diesel, just V10s. I hope you can get it fixed. Also does the truck have the plow pep package?


Boast, I have the 200 amp alternator off my 03 V-10, it won't fit my new truck, I paid over 250.00 for it, had it on the truck for 6 months. I'll sell it to you cheap if you want, plus i'll send you the invoice, it has a three year warranty.


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

Ford Motorcraft 3G Series Alternators
130, 160 and 200 AMP RATED, BRAND NEW ALTERNATORS

got mine from here

http://www.alternatorparts.com/Ford_3G.htm

went from the stock 90 amp to the 160 amp works great 
very fast service from this company

jeff


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the trans temp gauge but would like a volt gauge. Does Ford make an acc package?


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

the alternator in my 1999 V10 just recently went at 55,000 miles... 115 bucks for a Rebuilt OEM 130 amp..anyone else had one go this early in a 
V-10? The alternator on this truck went before I even installed a plow on it...


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I know Ford has a dual Alt. and a single high output for ambulance svc. Unfortunately I only have the part# for the 7.3L PSD single ambulance alt.12V, 215A part# F5UU-10300-CA.


----------

